# Neues Bike für meinen Sohn 9J/147cm



## Psytra (16. November 2019)

Hallo Leute,

bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad für meinen Sohn und lese auch hier im Forum schon einige Zeit mit.  
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja den einen oder anderen Tipp, wie es für uns weitergehen kann.
Stand heute ist er mit einem Scott Scale 24 rigid unterwegs, was mittlerweile definitiv nicht mehr passend ist.
Für mich stellt es sich sehr schwierig dar, das passende Rad zu finden, da die Händler sich logischerweise auf die breite Masse einstellen
und testen/aufsitzen somit schwierig ist - Wie finde ich ein Rocky Mountain Reaper 27.5 in einem Laden?

Hier die Daten:

01. Innenbeinlänge 69/70
02. Größe 147cm
03. Alter  9
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
Grundsätzlich sicher im Sattel, Saalbach: Panorama, Monti, Blue-Line, Hacklberg kam er dieses Jahr mit dem Propain Yuma sehr gut runter.

05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? HT 1500 Fully: <3000
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?  Basics
07. Willst Du selber schrauben?  Für einen eigenen Aufbau reichen die Fähigkeiten leider nicht aus.
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?  Nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?

Wir fahren gewöhnlich keine Ganztagestouren
Jumps und Anlieger machen ihm großen Spaß, ist er aber noch eher defensiv unterwegs
Bad Wildbad/Beerfelden liegen im Einzugsgebiet, würden wir aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als 1-2x im Jahr anfahren
Im Sommerurlaub würden wir das Bike auch gerne mit nach Saalbach nehmen.


10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
Höhenmeter sind immer irgendiwe dabei. Jede Abfahrt braucht natürlich ihren Anstieg. Uphill sind wir meistens auf Schotter/Asphalt unterwegs.
Es gibt aber auch längere Flache Trails


Wenn die Optik nicht relevant wäre, wäre die Entscheidung relativ einfach: das Vpace Moritz27.5.
Das gefällt ihm aber definitiv nicht und ich glaube, wir sind gut beraten das zu akzeptieren. 
Vielleicht fahren wir aber tatsächlich auch mal bei vpace vorbei und es ändert sich.

Ansonsten haben wir uns schon angesehen:

Commencal Clash Junior:
    + optik klasse, sein traumbike
    + klasse für Park/Alpen
    - schwer
    - wahrscheinlich zu viel des guten (160mm)-> zweitbike erforderlich?

Rocky Mountain Reaper 27.5
    + gefühlt eher alltagstauglich
    o farbe in echt OK? 
    - teuerste alternative
    - laut größentabelle ist er noch knapp zu klein

Propain Yuma
    + Preis
    - 11x Schaltung
    - 24" LRS ist sozusagen überflüssig

Transition Scout XS
    - Preis
    - Gewicht

Commencal Meta HT Junior 2019
    + Optik (2020 in rot nicht verhandelbar)
    - 11x Schaltung


Die einen sagen, kauf ein HT und leih ein Bike in Saalbach - für die Differenz kann man lange mieten.
Ich denke, mit dem Clash/Yuma schickt man ihn nicht in die Schule, also braucht er bestimmt noch ein Zweitbike.

Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist halt nicht so üppig und im Kidssegment haben sich die Komponenten aus meiner Sicht schon massiv verbessert in
den letzten Jahren.

Für meinen Sohn ist es klar, dass er das Clash möchte. "Das geht schon mit dem treten". Optik und 160mm wirken halt 
Und für die Schule kauft er sich zur Not ein 100€ Gebrauchtrad.

Was meint ihr? Kennt ihr noch andere Räder, die infrage kommen? Wie würdet ihr entscheiden?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## LockeTirol (17. November 2019)

Das Yuma kannst du meiner Meinung nach aus der Auswahl streichen. Das ist vom Rahmen her zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psytra (17. November 2019)

Hallo Locke,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Das war auch mein Eindruck. Als ich dann auf die Geodaten schaute fand ich es nicht so deutlich wie erwartet.
Aber für mich fällt es auch eher raus..                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
Hier mal die gesammelten Daten:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

​Rocky Mountain​Commencal​Commencal​Propain​Vpace​Transition​​Reaper 27.5​Meta HT Jr​Clash Jr​Yuma​Moritz 27.5​Scout Alloy XS​Sitzrohr Länge​356​340​370​352​380​355​Sitzwinkel​75​73​75.8​75​75​76.7​Lenkwinkel​67​65.5​65​65​66​65​Steuerrohrlänge​100​105​105​​100​100​Radstand​1099​1094​1136​1104​1141​1131​Oberrohrlänge​545​544​530​529​571​547​Kettenstrebenlänge​425​432​434​420​435​425​Tretlagerhöhe​-21​-30​-12​-3​​-20​Gabelhöhe​​514​558​520​​​Reach​391​366​380​380​420​400​Stack​576​581​593​553​566​589​Empfohlene KG​150-160​140-160​140-160​125-163​140-160​145-160​
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Geometrien relativ zum Yuma                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             


​Propain​Rocky Mountain​Commencal​Commencal​Vpace​Transition​​Yuma​Reaper 27.5​Meta HT Jr​Clash Jr​Moritz 27.5​Scout Alloy XS​Sitzrohr Länge​352​+4​-12​+18​+28​+3​Sitzwinkel​75​+0​-2​+1​+0​+2​Lenkwinkel​65​+2​+1​+0​+1​+0​Steuerrohrlänge​n/a​n/a​n/a​n/a​n/a​n/a​Radstand​1104​-5​-10​+32​+37​+27​Oberrohrlänge​529​+16​+15​+1​+42​+18​Kettenstrebenlänge​420​+5​+12​+14​+15​+5​Tretlagerhöhe​-3​-18​-27​-9​+3​-17​Gabelhöhe​520​n/a​-6​+38​n/a​n/a​Reach​380​+11​-14​+0​+40​+20​Stack​553​+23​+28​+40​+13​+36​


----------



## LockeTirol (17. November 2019)

Ich meinte die Länge vor allem. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Länge vor allem das Kriterium. Das Moritz 27.5 fährt mein Sohn bereits die ganze Saison. Er ist jetzt 1,48 und kann das Bike nächste Saison auch noch fahren. Das Yuma ist 40mm kürzer, das würde definitiv nicht gehen.


----------



## Psytra (17. November 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Länge vor allem. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Länge vor allem das Kriterium. Das Moritz 27.5 fährt mein Sohn bereits die ganze Saison. Er ist jetzt 1,48 und kann das Bike nächste Saison auch noch fahren. Das Yuma ist 40mm kürzer, das würde definitiv nicht gehen.


Hmm.. Dann fiele ja eigentlich das Clash auch raus. Das ist zwar deutlich höher aber praktisch genau so lang. Das Rocky wäre der Kompromiss..
Rein von Stack/Reach sind wir dann ja schon fast beim YT Jeffsy in S, aber das geht im Sizing Guide erst bei 1,54m los und auf Kinder abgestimmte Komponenten fand ich schon auch einen Faktor. Und es soll ja auch nicht zu groß sein.


----------



## Psytra (25. November 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch immer nicht wirklich weiter. 

Das Yuma ist erst mal raus, da es bei kurzem Reach auch noch niedrig ist.
das Erwachsenen Clash in S ist ab 1.51m angegeben
Reach ist dort vergleichbar mit dem Moritz, aber 36mm mehr Stack
dazu noch mehr Federweg (180) und längeren Radstand

Bin kurz davor einfach das Clash Jr. zu bestellen und es einfach auszuprobieren.
Ich hoffe natürlich generell auf einen halbwegs guten Wiederverkaufswert.

Oder hat noch jemand einen Tipp für mich?


​Commencal​Commencal​Vpace​Rocky Mountain​Transition​​Clash Jr​Clash S​Moritz 27.5​Reaper 27.5​Scout Alloy XS​Sitzrohr Länge​370​+25​+10​-14​-15​Sitzwinkel​76​-0​-1​-1​+1​Lenkwinkel​65​+0​+1​+2​+0​Steuerrohrlänge​105​+5​n/a​-5​n/a​Radstand​1136​+48​+5​-37​-5​Oberrohrlänge​530​+51​+41​+15​+17​Kettenstrebenlänge​434​+0​+1​-9​-9​Tretlagerhöhe​-12​+0​n/a​-9​-8​Gabelhöhe​558​+13​n/a​n/a​n/a​Reach​380​+42​+40​+11​+20​Stack​593​+9​-27​-17​-4​Körpergröße​140-160​151-170​140-160​150-160​​


----------



## Schnegge (26. November 2019)

Die Frage ist: Muss es unbedingt ein Fully sein? Klar is' das für die Kids erstmal cooler... aber wenn ich sehe, dass das clash jr schon 15.5 kg wiegt.... Ich bin ja auch nicht der Gewichtsfetischist. Meiner hat auch mit 9 mangels Alternativen mit guter Geo ein Stahlhartail bekommen... mit 13 kg war das echt schon an der Obergrenze für ausgedehnte Touren. 15.5 kg find ich für eurer Einsatzgabiet einfach zu hoch. Ich würde mal schauen, was es mitlerweile an kleinen Trail-/Endurohartails so auf dem Markt gibt. Wenn der Stack etwas zu hoch ist, kann man in Verbindung mit kurzen Kurbeln auch schauen, dass man eine Gabel bekommt die man z.B.  2 cm Traveln kann. Funktioniert bei einem Hartail ab 150 mm FW und 'nem Lenkwinkel um die 66° sehr gut... haben wir auch so gemacht... bei meinen Fotos ist noch eine etwas ältere Geotabelle verschiedener Hardtails... ggf. hilf dir diese auch weiter.


----------



## Psytra (26. November 2019)

Danke für Deinen Input! Naja fully muss nicht sein, aber nachdem er das Yuma schon sehr genossen hat fände ich es schon schade, ein HT zu nehmen. Sind gestern auch wieder zusammen gefahren und da dachte ich mir, dass ich die Reserven bei einem Fully wirklich nicht verkehrt finde. 

Aber das Clash ist einfach brutal. Das Yuma und Moritz sind nicht umsonst Eingelenker. 
Beim Durchsuchen Deiner Geo-Tabelle bin ich auf der Votec Seite auf das VMs Pro gestoßen. In XS für 2299 bei 12.9kg (in M) sieht das schon sehr gut aus. Schrittlänge ab 68 scheint wie für uns gemacht.. Die Komponenten sehen sehr klasse aus. .. Bike ist halt von 2018..  Aber Reach von 384 und Stack von 569 kommen mir auch wieder suboptimal vor und ob das Fahrwerk bei <40 kg funktioniert ist auch fraglich. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2019)

Das Votec wäre warscheinlich in S besser. Das hat bei selben Stack einen Reach von 407. Das Sitzrohr mit 410 könnte da zu Problem werden.... bleibt halt nicht mehr viel zum Sattelabsenken. Die Variostütze müsste auch raus und kürzere Kurbeln würde die ganze Sache auch etwas entschärfen... aber wie gesagt "wäre"... das bike scheint es eh nur noch in M und L zu geben....


----------



## Psytra (27. November 2019)

Schnegge schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt "wäre"... das bike scheint es eh nur noch in M und L zu geben....


Sorry, dass ich Deine Zeit verplempert habe, das ist mir durchgegangen. Ich hatte den Eindruck es ist verfügbar, aber Du hast natürlich recht ?

Habe jetzt mal eine Hantelscheibe rausgelegt, dass der Kleine den Gewichtsunterschied erleben kann. 
Wenn das Kinderbike schwerer ist als das Erwachsenenrad läuft halt eigentlich schon was falsch. Aber unsere Touren sind eher kurz und der Kleine ist gut Im Training.. vielleicht gibt er dann danach auch mal eine halbe Stunde ruhe ?

Black Friday naht und bei Commencal läuft ein Countdown.. Es wäre so unvernünftig.

Ich suche einfach mal weiter..


----------



## Psytra (27. November 2019)

Etwas (für mich) neues habe ich gefunden. Das NS Bikes Nerd Mini (27.5)
Gibt's bisher nur im Shop (dort Out of Stock), aber nicht als Produktseite (https://shop.nsbikes.com/shop/complete-bikes/prod/nsb-nerd-mini) Geo habe ich aus dem Netz.

​NS Bikes​​Nerd Mini​Sitzrohr Länge​355.0​Sitzwinkel​75.5​Lenkwinkel​67.0​Steuerrohrlänge​n/a​Radstand​1125.0​Oberrohrlänge​549.0​Kettenstrebenlänge​427.0​Tretlagerhöhe​-38.0​Gabelhöhe​n/a​Reach​410.0​Stack​600.0​Gewicht​13.5​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psytra (16. Dezember 2019)

So.. Hier nochmal ein Update zu unserem Fall:
Ein Besuch bei VPace und die Hantelscheiben haben es gebracht: Es wird ein Moritz 27.5 in Candy Pink.

Ein Bike in echt macht einfach einen riesen Unterschied zum Trockenschwimmen im Netz ?, und die Jungs vor Ort sind einfach cool drauf und voll dabei ?

Für die Abfahrtsreserven haben wir in eine Fox34/140mm investiert.
Das Pink fanden wir vor Ort beide klasse, auf den Fotos kommt es allerdings schon krass rüber, und ich kam ins elterliche Grübeln (Was, wenn wegen der Farbe dumme Sprüche kommen und er das Bike nicht fährt?)

Aber:
1. Juckt ihn sowas sonst auch nicht
2. wird das bei so nem coolen Bike eh nicht kommen
3. Wird das im Zweifel halt mit Sticker/ Riesel-Protection entschärft. 

Aufgrund des Farbenzweifels haben wir es allerdings nicht mehr zur Untern-Baum-Deadline geschafft. Jetzt drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass es irgendwie doch noch klappt... ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## dennis1509 (28. Juli 2020)

Hi Psytra,

wie war die bisherige Saison für deinen Sohn mit dem Moritz? Ich stehe aktuell vor genau der gleichen Entscheidung und tendiere auch zum VPace.
Kommt er damit gut zurecht?


VG


----------



## Psytra (29. Juli 2020)

Hi Dennis, 
Ich bin total begeistert. Es ist ein Traum. Hatten es probegefahren und es passte gleich wie angegossen. Ich finde es extrem leichtfüßig und hilft ihm enorm. Hinterm Haus haben wir nen kicker gebaut und er verbringt jede freie Minute auf dem Bike. In vier Wochen geht's damit nach Saalbach und ich hab keinen Zweifel dass er dort gut damit klar kommen wird. Ich wüsste ehrlich nichts, was mich nervt - okay.. Der Preis.. Es war schon sauteuer.. Aber da bin ich zum Glück drüber. 

Am 8.8. Sind wir damit in Beerfelden, wo ich ihn mal zum Fahrtechnik Kurs angemeldet habe, falls dir das hilft. Da ich auch eher MTB Spätzünder bin, fährt er zwar nicht wirklich hartes Zeug, aber er tastet sich ran und ich bin der Meinung das Bike unterstützt ihn wirklich gut. Es geht vor allem wirklich gut vorwärts. Fully ist daher für mich nur von Vorteil. 
Kindshock funktioniert auch tadellos.


----------



## dennis1509 (29. Juli 2020)

Das hört sich gut an, sobald die wieder lieferbar sind wird es bestellt.


----------

